# Central Ohio Taxidermist



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a good taxidermist in central Ohio. Prefer someone real good with birds and deer. Looking for personal recommendations.

Thanks in advance. Smallienut


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Zoran out at Highpoint Taxidermy in Thornport


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Agree with Shaun. Another option is central flyway in Westerville. His name is Ernie.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Another one you may want to check is Walhounding valley taxidermy. Nice work and reasonably priced. Near Warsaw ohio.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeremy Bennett (I-SAUG-I on here) at new creations taxidermy in logan.

http://newcreationstaxidermy.com/


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'm looking into them


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Ernie at Central Flyway and Casey at Lone Leaf (Mt. Gilead). Casey did a phenomenal job on my bear.


----------

